# Headless Buck in the Clinton



## fishteach (Sep 9, 2001)

Everyone, 

Last week I got a call from a resident who lives in a development on the river just west of Adams Rd. The resident informed me that their development was frequented by lots of doe and bucks, the largest being a 10-pointer. And then the news, one of the bucks was laying in the river , headless and skinned back past the shoulders. Not gutted or anything, just headless. 

Now I know that the this deer could have been taken legally, and whether it was or wasn't isn't what really bothers me. It's that someone killed it and thought so little of its life that they tossed in the river without even keeping the meat.

I would love to hear some of your thoughts about this. And if anyone has any information about this incident, please contact me. All information will be kept 100% anonymous. 

Thanks, Brett Levin

Education Director
Clinton River Watershed Council
1970 East Auburn Rd.
Rochester Hills, MI 48307
Phone: (248) 853-9580
Fax: (248) 853-0486
[email protected]
http://www.crwc.org


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

There could be the possibility that this deer was shot and lost. Not to be found until the meat was spoiled. Found by the original shooter or someone stumbling onto it. This could be the explanation why the meat was not taken. 

Still a waste, but it does happen. Maybe the only thing a the person could salvage was the cape and antlers. At least mother nature has a way to take care of the other hungry critters.

I like to think not everyone is a poacher.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

That is really sickening if they took the deer just for the antlers and discarded everything else. Puts hunters in a really bad light.


----------



## fishteach (Sep 9, 2001)

In response to Kingfisher's response. 

You cannot hunt in Rochester Hills. So, if the individual shot the deer somewhere else and new that the meat was spoiled, why would that individual bring it back to Rochester Hills and toss it in the river? That's the part I don't understand.

Fishteach


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Where on the river was this, i fish there often. Maybe like someone else said, the deer died and a person found it and decided to take that stuff. Also, shouldn't this be in the hunting section?


----------



## Woolybugger (Feb 26, 2001)

I might be wrong but I think this is poaching. I am pretty sure you can't hunt in Rochester Hills. If it died from other causes it is essentially like road kill and possession would be illegal with or without a license in a nonhunting area. We can check with Boehr.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

I never thought of this but with the recent river floding, the deer coud of died near the river. A fisherman walked on it, saw that it had a nice rack and decided to take the rack and leave the remain.


----------

